# Mijn eerste grote aankoop...



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

Beste mensen,

Allereerst moet ik even snel bekennen dat ik mij diep schaam!? Sinds ik lid ben van dit forum lees ik dagelijks diverse berichten. Daarbij ben ik er tot op de dag van gisteren niet achter gekomen dat er een NL-talige forum was op WUS. 

Maargoed, terzake:

Ik heb er al een hele tijd over na zitten denken. Ik voel mij namelijk in het bijzonder aangetrokken tot duikershorloges. Dat heb ik altijd al gehad. Het plaatje wat ik daarnaast altijd in mijn hoofd had was een authentieke duiker, een speelgoedje, waterdicht tot 5m en vervaardigd van plastic in de kleuren rood, blauw, geel en groen die zeer veel lijkt op de Seiko Prospex SBDX001 Marinemaster 300. 

Dit is al gauw een jaar of 20 geleden en heb dat beeld van een horloge nooit meer verloren. Ik ben op zoek gegaan naar een tool-duiker die daar toch op leek en kwam dus uit bij de vernoemde Seiko.

Ik heb er een hele tijd over nagedacht en ben gisteren tot aanschaf over gegaan. Ik heb daarbij mede door de ervaringen van WUS-member Sjors, Moderator G-Shock Forum, die mij zeer gedetailleerd zijn bevindingen schreef, nogmaals mijn grote waardering daarvoor, de beslissing genomen om Katsu van Higuchi-inc. te mailen. Hoewel de koop nog niet formeel is (ik maak namelijk morgen (maandag)) het geld over middels Paypal, is het horloge feitelijk al gereserveerd! Ik heb gekozen voor Higuchi, omdat Katsu een toch net iets vriendelijkere prijs hanteert als bijv. Seiya in dit geval. Ook vanwege het feit dat een aantal mensen in hun schrijven hier op WUS bevestigen dat hij betrouwbaar is. Toch jeukt het wel om zoveel geld op te sturen in de hoop het klokje toch te mogen ontvangen. Voor mij is het toch het vertrouwen op andermans ervaring en eerlijkheid van derden!?

Dit is/wordt mijn eerste "grote" aanschaf van een horloge, waar ik lang over nagedacht heb. Ik kan dan ook niet wachten om het klokje daadwerkelijk in ontvangst te mogen nemen.

Ik zal in deze thread alle vorderingen en opgedane ervaringen vermelden. Als ik de marinmaster heb zal ik afbeeldingen plaatsen en mijn eerste bevindingen vermelden, waarna ik op een later tijdstip een soort review zal proberen te schrijven. ;-)

Wel heb ik nog een vraag :-s Ik ben op zoek naar een kwalitatief zeer goede en dikke 20mm G10/NATO nylon band. Wie weet waar ik die het beste kan verkrijgen? Ik doel dan op: korte verzendtijd, gemakkelijk betalen, zeer goede kwaliteit en meerdere kleurvariaties. Avast mijn grote dank!

Vriendelijke groet,
Kevin


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

noxious said:


> Beste mensen,
> 
> Allereerst moet ik even snel bekennen dat ik mij diep schaam!? Sinds ik lid ben van dit forum lees ik dagelijks diverse berichten. Daarbij ben ik er tot op de dag van gisteren niet achter gekomen dat er een NL-talige forum was op WUS.
> 
> ...


Hoi Kevin, het Nederlandstalige forum bestaat ook nog maar iets meer dan een maand, is geen schande dat je het nog niet was tegengekomen ;-)

Wel meteen een mooie binnenkomer zeg, een Marinemaster 

Ik koop mijn NATO's altijd via eBay, van verkopers uit de UK meestal, dan is verzending ook in drie of vier dagen rond. Ben zelf wel tevreden over de kwaliteit, maar ik leg ze dan meestal om horloges van een paar tientjes, kan me voorstellen dat jij wat anders zoekt.

We wachten op de foto's ;-)

gr. Mart


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hoi Kevin,

Je hoeft je niet te schamen hoor. Kaliber 2010 is nog maar net twee maanden geleden gestart. 

Ik hoop dat je aankoop bij Katsu-san gladjes verloopt. Je kan er zeker van zijn dat ie wel eventjes bij de douane blijft, maar je kan alles met het trace nummer en de link dat je van Katsu-san volgen (zie ook de Douane thread).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Dat is inderdaad een grore aankoop, Kevin, maar ook een hele mooie. Ik heb zelf hier Nato's gekocht http://www.broadarrow.net/maratac.htm en ben zeer tevreden over qualiteit, prijs en vlotte leverantie. Maar .... ik woon zelf ook in de VS en heb geen idee hoe soepel en snel e.e.a. richting Europa / Nederland gaat. Ik heb erg goede geluiden gehoord (gelezen) over deze lui in Engeland http://www.watchworx.co.uk/ maar kan niet uit eigen ervaring spreken.

Grote aankopen, het blijft inderdaad altijd een kwestie van vertrouwen. Mijn eerste horloge dat ik ongezien en on-line kocht is de MKII Quad10. Ik had wel een goed gevoel over alles dat ik las en de e-mail communicatie met Bill Yao. Aanbetaling gedaan en toen heel lang gewacht; 14 maanden later kwam het verzoek voor de restbetaling, $150 meer dan oorspronkelijk aangegeven. Bill Yao is een man van zijn woord en honoreerde zijn eerdere (lagere) quote |>

Mijn tweede horloge dat ik ongezien en on-line kocht is mijn Doxa 1200T Pro DWL. Hier was ik aanzienlijk minder nerveus aangezien het horloge rechtstreeks van de fabriek komt. Eerst wat heen en weer gemaild met de zeer behulpzame mensen van klanten service, 'n on-line bestel formulier ingevuld en 10 dagen later was het horloge in huis.

Mijn laatste en grootste (lees: duurste) horloge aankoop (ooit / tot nu toe) heeft mij tevens ook het meest verbaasd. Ik repte hier al over in de *Mijn eerste keer* post (https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=418371) maar zag eigenlijk niet helemaal hoe ik dit moest aanpakken: hoe ruil je een horloge in bij een horlogier ruim 3000 km "verderop"? 
Ik mijn dilemma in een mailtje beschreven en er kwam een wel heel kort mailtje terug: _"geef mij een belletje en we regelen wel wat"_. En dat belletje ging ook wel heel gemoedelijk, ik beschreef de conditie van mijn horloge en binnen enkele minuten kwamen we tot een prijsvergelijk waar we allebei tevreden over waren. Ik zou mijn horloge opsturen, betaling per credit-card en deze meneer zou dan mijn nieuwe horloge opsturen. Vervolgens zei de man _"ach, ik vertrouw jou wel*, ik stuur het horloge meteen op, dan heb je het morgen al in huis"_. Binnen 2 uur had ik e-mails met een FedEx tracking nummer en kon zien dat mijn nieuwe horloge al onderweg was en met een FedEx shipping label, zodat ik mijn horloge kosteloos kon opsturen. 
Ik moet zeggen, het doet goed mensen te zien die nog steeds van goed vertrouwen zijn, maar de vraag dringt zich op: hoe lang nog? En ook: hoe vaak heeft deze man zijn neus al gestoten?

Excuses voor dit lange verhaal dat slecht zijdelings betrekking heeft op jouw post hier.

Wij kijken ook uit naar (de foto's van) jouw nieuwe horloge. Tot dan!!

RonB

* ik had 'n half jaar geleden al met deze meneer gemaild, toen interesse in een 2e hands Omega getoond, maar ook netjes afbericht gestuurd toen ik besloot dit horloge niet te kopen, iets wat (alle?) Amerikanen doorgaans niet doen, dus misschien gaf dat alles een goede indicatie van het vlees in de kuip


----------



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

Beste Mart, Sjors, en RonB,

Allereerst bedankt voor jullie reactie! Ben ik zeer tevreden mee. Het rest mij jullie momenteel te vermelden dat ik zojuist heb getracht het geld over te maken naar Katsu-san, maar Paypal vind het nodig om dat een week in de koelkast te zetten, waardoor het vanaf de dag van vandaag ongeveer drie weken gaat duren voordat ik het klokje uiteindelijk in ontvangst mag nemen. Toch ietswat frustrerend. Wel realiseer ik mijzelf dat het mijn eigen schuld is. Ik had destijds mijn creditcard moeten houden en koppelen. Maarach, niets meer aan te doen.

Nogmaals bedankt. Ik houd jullie op de hoogte van de vorderingen.

Vriendelijke groeten,
Kevin


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Da's balen, Kevin en frustrerend ook wel. Heb je zo lang gewacht, gewikt en gewogen en dan moet je noodgedwongen nog langer wachten .....

Om het leed te verzachten, het wachten te veraangenamen: https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=3141147&postcount=3 Dit zijn niet mijn horloges (hoewel ik zo'n zelfde Doxa heb) maar ik moest meteen aan jou denken toen ik dit duo zag. Vandaar

Groeten,
RonB


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hoi Kevin,

Hoe langer je op een horloge wacht, des te blijer ben je als het eindelijk aankomt. Als je moet wachten lijkt soms 4 dagen langer dan drie weken.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

*RonB*, dat is inderdaad een mooi duotje. Twee zeer mooie tool-duikers met beiden die bekende vintage-look. Zeer mooi!!! Wat ik moet vermelden is dat ik naast de SBDX001 ook nog een andere Seiko zoek die veel lijkt op de SBDX001, maar zeer goed te betalen en te repareren valt in Nederland. Ik wil mijn SBDX001 wel vaak dragen, maar naar het werk zal dat al niet gaan. Uiteraard kan het wel, maar dan hij regelmatig naar Japan verstuurd moeten worden voor een opknapbeurt!

Ik zat zelf aan een Seiko bullet SKXA53 te denken. Deze is alleen heel moeilijk te verkrijgen. Ik blijf nog even zoeken, maar als dat niet lukt dan zal ik rob van monsterwatches.nl vragen een skx007 voor mij om te bouwen naar een Bullet!?

*Sjors*, Ik heb nu al het gevoel dat deze twee verstreken dagen reeds een jaar hebben geduurd en dat terwijl ik dit weekend vrij was. Normaal vliegt je weekend voorbij, maar ik heb nu toch andere ervaringen. Het blijft onbewust op de achtergrond toch meespelen, zodat je er toch over blijft malen. Het jammere daarvan is eigenlijk dat je daar geen controle over hebt!? Maargoed niks aan te doen.

In ieder geval bedankt voor jullie medeleven een aandacht. Waardeer ik enorm!

Groetjes,
Kevin


----------



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

RonB,

Ik heb je verhaal nog even uitgeplozen! Ook een best verhaal zeg. Is ook niet niks. IWC zijn veelal ook behoorlijk prijzig. Kan me er wel wat bij voorstellen. Wel mooie klokkies trouwens!

Ook ben ik even gaan kijken naar de sites die jij adviseerde m.b.t. de NATO/G10. Ik vind de nylons die worden aangeboden door watchworx wel wat. Ik denk dat ik voor die ga!? Zien er kwalitatief zeer goed uit! De site in de US ga ik nu even uitpluizen. Misschien zit daar ook nog wat tussen. I.e.g. bedankt, heb er zeker wat aan.

Groetjes,
Kev


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Hey Kevin, 

ik weet wel een oplossing om te pijn te verzachten, gewoon nog een paar andere horloges bestellen, op die manier kan je de pijn verdelen over meerdere klokkies en is het wat beter draagbaar ;-)

Mazzels! Mart


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Lester Burnham said:


> ik weet wel een oplossing om te pijn te verzachten, gewoon nog een paar andere horloges bestellen, op die manier kan je de pijn verdelen over meerdere klokkies en is het wat beter draagbaar ;-)


Ik dacht dat ik als enige zo prettig gestoord was:-d


----------



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

Hahahaha, geweldig...! Weten jullie..? Dit is het beste advies dat ik sinds het verlaten van mijn ouderlijk huis (een jaar of zes geleden) tot nu toe heb mogen ontvangen!? Met die gedachte die jullie schetsen is de pijn gelijk volledig verdwenen...

Het was echt een onbegonnen taak, maar met jullie inbreng ga ik deze twee weken dan toch overleven.

Een kleine update: Paypal heeft het geld eindelijk van mijn rekening afgehaald. Ik hoop dan ook dat Katsu-san het geld snel in ontvangst kan nemen. Kan het echte feest beginnen!? Zijdelings wil ik ook even inschieten dat de communicatie met Katsu-san ook super verloopt en dat hij zeer geduldig is. Tot nu toe zeer goede ervaringen!?

Groetjes,
Kev


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Hallo,

Katsu is zeer goed bezig. De bestelling die ik maanden geleden heb gedaan is perfect verlopen. 
Levering in minder dan 60 uur , incl douane.
Chino is een ander verhaal. Levert aan veel landen , maar niet aan Nederland heb ik gemerkt.

proost , Elf


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

noxious said:


> Ik zat zelf aan een Seiko bullet SKXA53 te denken. Deze is alleen heel moeilijk te verkrijgen. Ik blijf nog even zoeken, maar als dat niet lukt dan zal ik rob van monsterwatches.nl vragen een skx007 voor mij om te bouwen naar een Bullet!?


Allereerst proficiat met je MM300, ooit wil ik er ook nog een hebben.

Voor je bullet denk ik dat je pech hebt. Heb er ooit een door Rob laten maken (een omgebouwde 007). kort geleden nog wat contact gehad met rob voor een extra (andere kleurcombi), maar helaas. Geen SKXA53 en geen SKXA53 dail. Hij komt er ook niet meer aan zoals ik me herinner.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Temperarely said:


> Chino is een ander verhaal. Levert aan veel landen , maar niet aan Nederland heb ik gemerkt.


Hoi Elf,

Is dat zo? Dat wist ik nog niet. Ik bestel soms by Seiya-san, maar meestal gewoon by Katsu-san. Ik denk als je met één verkoper vaak besteld en een goede band hebt, je vaak erg goede prijzen krijgt. Ik heb voor de 25th Anniversay set G-Shock's in 2007 een bedrag betaal dat ik niet hardop durf op te schrijven, maar ik geloof dat ik ongeveer het bedrag voor 5 horloges heb betaald, dat een ander voor 2 horloges kwijt zou zijn...

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Hoi Sjors,


Ja , ik was ook verbaast. Het had te maken met de ,zoals ik het begreep, traceerbaarheid van het pakket in combinatie met de door Chino gehanteerde verzendwijze en TNT.
Alternatief werd niet geboden. Bij Katsu-san was er geen probleem , en verzending was echt pijlsnel. Pakketje was "still smoking hot" van het transport.
Seiya is ook OK.


Elf.


----------



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

*@ Elf*: Mwa dat is toch best snel, nog geen 60 uur onderweg inclusief Douane. Het is ook niet echt Katsu waar ik mij zorgen om maak, maar inderdaad de TNT en de Douane. Zij hebben meerdere malen aangetoond sommige pakketten behoorlijk te kunnen laten vertragen. Aankomende maandag zal het geld "clearen." Ik hoop dan binnen twee weken het horloge in ontvangst te mogen nemen. Ik denk dat dat wel een redelijk termijn is, toch? Wel super om wederom te lezen dat Katsu zo goed zaken doet. Heb ik echt bewondering voor!!!! ;-)

*@ RichardC*: Rob vertelde inderdaad dat hij niet meer aan het horloge kon komen. Wel kwam hij zelf met de optie om een 007 om te bouwen, waar ik wel twijfels over begin te krijgen. Het is een aantal dagen terug dat ik hem namelijk om de prijs vroeg. Rob heeft daar niet meer op gereageerd. Ik zou momenteel dus echt niet weten of het nu wel of niet te realiseren valt. Ik heb nog een ander mooi klokje in het vizier: Squale 1521-026. Ik denk dat ik mijzelf daar maar mee ga troosten dan :-!

gr,
Kevin


----------



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

Beste mensen,

Het wachten op mijn MM300 zit er tegen mijn verbazig al op. Vanaf de werkelijke betaling heeft het drie dagen geduurd voordat het klokje aan mijn vrouw werd aangeboden. Ik heb hem sinds gisteren en ben er ontzettend blij mee. Hij ziet er in werkelijkheid echt ongelooflijk uit :-!

Wat mij wel opviel aan mijn Marinemaster is het feit dat ik van de meesten begrijp dat het klokje een single-sided AR coating heeft, wat ook klopt. Wat alleen waarschijnlijk gewijzigd is in de nieuw gebouwde Seikotjes is dat het glas geen groenkleurige AR meer heeft, maar donkerpaars. Het is soms wel heel licht aanwezig, maar valt al snel weg op de wijzerplaat. Tegen de tijd dat het donker begint te worden is het bijv. beter te zien dan overdag. Overdag lijkt het eigenlijk meer alsof er geen glas inzit!

Eerlijk gezegd (misschien watchaholic), maar ik kan mijn ogen er maar niet vanaf laten, wat enigszins tevens wat schaamte opwekt bij mij. Mijn vrouw ziet mij namelijk ook steeds naar mijn horloge kijken en ik zie haar dan echt denken: "Het lijkt wel een kind die ontzettend blij is met zijn nieuwe speelgoedje" . Niet om het een of ander, maar dat klopt feitelijk ook :-d

Ik wil hem nu een week dragen en kijken wat de positieve en negatieve dingen zijn die bij dit horloge komen kijken, waarna ik een soort van review zal proberen te schrijven hier in Kaliber 2010!!! Ook wil ik bij deze al wel verklappen dat ik ontzettende goede zaken heb kunnen doen met Katsu van Higuchi. Echt ongelooflijk hoe snel ik het klokje in mijn bezit had en hoe professioneel de communicatie verloopt met hem. Het voelde alsof ik er tijdelijk een vriend bij had! Ik raad Higuchi-inc dan ook ten zeerste aan!!! ;-) Over Higuchi zal ik nog een stukje gaan schrijven in het engels, zodat ik mijn ervaringen weer kan delen met een grote groep geintresseerde WUS die misschien nog nooit overseas hebben gekocht.

Ik ga de komende dagen nog even van mijn klokje genieten en zal over ~ een week een review schrijven, uiteraard voorzien van de benodigde foto's!!!

Als laatste rest mij nog te melden dat ik erover nadenk om een aantal NATO/G10 bandjes aan te schaffen bij Gnomonwatches! Misschien dat ik daar nog even op wacht voordat ik foto's maak. Lijkt mij wel ontzettend leuk om het klokje op meerdere wijzen te kunnen tonen. Op dit moment heb ik de bracelet eraf gehaald en het rubberen bandje eraan gedaan ;-)

Goed, hier laat ik het gezien de tijd even bij. Tot gauw met een (hopelijk) goed verhaal en foto's...!

Groetjes,
Kevin


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Hoi,

Feli Noxious.

Yeah , een nieuw klokkie. 

Ook al zo "lightning fast" wit pakketje.  Nog aanvullende staatskasspekkende kosten gehad ?

Heel veel plezier van je MM300 toegewenst. Prachtig horloge. :-!

En , negen van de tien keer kijk ik ook niet naar de tijd als ik een blik op een horloge werp. Zeker met nieuw klokkie.

Ik zou m wel eens "in the flesh" willen zien/voelen.


Proost , Elf.


----------



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

Ja joh echt supersnel pakketje. Binnen drie dagen in ontvangst mogen nemen. Het genieten kan beginnen zeg maar!? Ik zie dat jij ook niet echt te klagen hebt met een Oris op komst!!! Ook daar zou ik graag wel eens grotere plaatjes van bekijken. Ook van Oris heb ik meerdere klokken in gedachten gehad om te kopen.

Ik hoop dat jij hem ook snel mag ontvangen en dat het je goed zal bevallen!?

Groetjes,
Kevin


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hoi Kevin,

Dat is snel! Vroeger kreeg ik die pakketjes ook binnen drie dagen binnen, maar ik heb het idee dat ze mijn naam al kennen bij de douane. Vanuit Japan wordt ongeveer 80% van mijn pakketjes onderschept (en met een week vertraging weer met rekening vrijgegeven). Het lijkt er op dat je enorme mazzel hebt gehad, daar dit bepaaald een duurder klokje is dan de klokjes die ik normaal uit Japan laat komen.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Hoi Kevin,

Quote Kevin,
"Ik hoop dat jij hem ook snel mag ontvangen"

Ja dat hoop ik ook. 
Maar , eind van de week ga ik met vakantie. Het kan zijn dat hij deze week nog komt ,maar dat is "wishfullthinking". 
Ik heb vast ,voor het geval dat hij later komt, op de vakantie adressen o.a. Oris dealers opgezocht zodat ik me tussentijds kan verlekkeren. b-)

Proost , Elf.


----------



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

@ Sjors: Ja inderdaad flink gemazzeld. ;-) Nadat ik jouw T&T afbeelding had gezien was ik ook van mening dat het ook bij nog wel één a twee weken zou duren! Ik heb er wel meer kooplust van gekregen. En inderdaad, juist nu met deze aanschaf kwam de snelle zending helemaal goed uit. Ik vond het gedoe met Paypal al lang zat duren! :-( 

Ik weet niet hoe het verder met de Douane ambtenaren zit. Volgens mij zijn zij afhankelijk van alle goederen die door de TNT (of welke vervoerder dan ook) worden aangeboden. Ik denk dat je meer naamsbekendheid hebt opgebouwd bij de postbroeders dan bij de autoriteiten!!! 

@ Temperarely: Hmmz...? Mwa ik weet niet waar je heen gaat, maar misschien maakt dat alles wel een beetje goed en een troostje... De week is pas van start en daarbij wellicht toch hoopvoller dan we misschien momenteel denken. ;-) Eerlijk zal ik je zeggen dat ik me echt heb zitten verheugen op mijn aanschaf en ontvangst ervan. Zo erg zelfs dat dat allemaal wel spannender was dan het daadwerkelijk dagelijks dragen van het klokje. :think: Niet dat ik teleurgesteld ben, in tegendeel zelf, maar ik mis die gezonde wachtende spanning wel een beetje. Misschien is dat juist het gevoel, waardoor sommigen van ons zelfs zolders en kamers vol hebben aan klokjes.... Ik zal verder geen namen noemen uehgehe...Sjorsghmmmgm, :-d maareuh de verslaving groeit ook bij mij meer en meer. :-!

Groetjes en alvast een fijne vakantie!
Kevin


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Hoi Kevin,

Quote Kevin;

@ Temperarely: Hmmz...? Mwa ik weet niet waar je heen gaat, maar misschien maakt dat alles wel een beetje goed en een troostje... De week is pas van start en daarbij wellicht toch hoopvoller dan we misschien momenteel denken. ;-) Eerlijk zal ik je zeggen dat ik me echt heb zitten verheugen op mijn aanschaf en ontvangst ervan. Zo erg zelfs dat dat allemaal wel spannender was dan het daadwerkelijk dagelijks dragen van het klokje. :think: Niet dat ik teleurgesteld ben, in tegendeel zelf, maar ik mis die gezonde wachtende spanning wel een beetje. Misschien is dat juist het gevoel, waardoor sommigen van ons zelfs zolders en kamers vol hebben aan klokjes.... Ik zal verder geen namen noemen uehgehe...Sjorsghmmmgm, :-d maareuh de verslaving groeit ook bij mij meer en meer. :-!

- Ja , het zou leuk zijn als hij nog binnenkomt voor die tijd. 
En inderdaad het wachten is spannend. Elke keer toch maar weer "googlen" op het type om te kijken of je toch niets gemist heb [foto's film etc.etc.]:-d
Nog een keer je "mapje" met opgeslagen foto's doornemen.
Aaaaarghhh. ;-)

Hoe is je MM300 met de rubberband ?

Foto's b-)

Proost , Elf.


----------



## noxious (Nov 5, 2009)

*@ Temp:* Ja ik ken die frustraties maar al te goed. Ik heb zo'n beetje alle bestaande plaatjes van de Marinemaster op het i-net wel zo'n beetje gezien :-d Op een gegeven moment was het zelfs op Google alleen maar kijken naar de nieuwste updates qua marinemasters :think:

De rubberband is OK Ik had eigenlijk niet verwacht dat het wel zo mee zou vallen. Je leest toch veel berichten over het feit dat het een zeer stijve band zou zijn :-s Mwa ik vind het wel meevallen eigenlijk. Soepel is het niet, maar om te zeggen dat ik mij eraan stoor, nee helemaal niet echt eigenlijk! Ben er wel blij mee :-! Het geeft een solide gevoel om de pols.

Het mooiste was dat ik naar een juwelier ging hier in de stad met het verzoek het bandje voor mij te wisselen (van bracelet naar rubberband).

Het antwoord op mijn vraag van de eerste juwelier die ik bezocht:

"Hmmmz, nou meneer dan moet ik het horloge naar een horlogemaker sturen, want als ik hem zou beschadigen zit ik met een groot probleem! Dat duurt dan ongeveer 3 tot 4 werkdagen eer dat u hem weer terug heeft."

Ik dacht: "Je kan mooi de boom in :-( Ik heb hem vandaag na dat lange wachten eidelijk binnen, ben ik hem weer kwijt zeker?" :-s

Juwelier #2: Nou meneer ik heb het geprobeerd zoals u ziet! Het gaat mij toch wat langer duren als verwacht (na reeds 10 minuten gewacht te hebben). Als u een half uurtje heeft dan heb ik uw horloge klaar. o|

Prima, zo gezegd zo gedaan. Voor de kinderen een softijsje gehaald twee straten verderop en rustig opgegeten. na een half uur retour naar de juwelier!

Sorrie meneer het is nog niet klaar (ondertussen was ik van gedachten verwisseld Juwelier => Prutsers).

Hardstikke goed, dan maar opnieuw enroute en over werderom een half uur naar de "prutsers." en ja hoor!!! Gefixed! |> Uiteraard zijn het geen prutsers en hebben ze keurig werk afgeleverd, maar even een bandje wisselen bij de MM300 blijkt hier dus toch moeilijker te zijn dan ik verwacht had!?

Nu zelf het tooltje maar besteld om de NATO's erop te kunnen monteren ;-)
Ik hoop dat het mij wat beter afgaat dan de juweliers 

Gr Kev


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

noxious said:


> *@ Temp:* Ja Hardstikke goed, dan maar opnieuw enroute en over werderom een half uur naar de "prutsers." en ja hoor!!! Gefixed! |> Uiteraard zijn het geen prutsers en hebben ze keurig werk afgeleverd, maar even een bandje wisselen bij de MM300 blijkt hier dus toch moeilijker te zijn dan ik verwacht had!?


Ik hoor vaker dat Seiko bracelets heel vervelend vast kunnen zitten. Zelf nog niet meegemaakt, maar je springbar tool schijnt heel klein en precies te moeten zijn om in de bracelet te passen.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Brrrrrr... Ik had tijdens dat half uurtje alleen maar kunnen denken aan een steeds roder wordende 'horlogemaker' die met een straaltje zweetdruppels op zijn voorhoofd met een metalen tool in de lugs van mijn Marine Master zit te porren om dat &^%#& ding eruit te wippen :-d


----------

